# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Çin Zulmü ve Dogu Türkistan >  Çin zulmüne dünyadan çıt yok !

## ceydaaa

73653.jpgSokak ortasında kanlar içinde yatan cansız onlarca beden Başlarından vurulmuş erkekler, tecavüze uğradıktan sonra öldürülen kadınlar! Ve yüzlerce insana işkence ederken kırılan sopalar ve demirler

Birbirinden korkunç karelerde, sokak ortasında kanlar içinde yatan cansız onlarca beden Dahası, başlarından vurulmuş erkekler, tecavüze uğradıktan sonra öldürülen kadınlar! Ve yüzlerce insana işkence ederken kırılan sopalar ve demirler 21. yüzyılda yaşanan bu kan donduran vahşet görüntüleri Çinin Sincan Uygur Özerk Bölgesinden geldi. Ancak dünya bu vahşete sessiz kalmayı tercih ediyor.

DÜKKANLAR YAĞMALANIYOR

Çinin Sincan Uygur Özerk Bölgesinin başkenti Urumçide dün de şiddet olayları devam etti ancak bölgeden hiçbir şekilde sağlıklı haber alınamadı yalnızca önceki gün yaşanan katliamın boyutunu gözler önüne seren birkaç fotoğraf dışında. Çinin Doğu Türkistanda Uygur Türklerine yönelik başlattığı katliamda önceki gün 156 kişi öldü, 828 kişi yaralandı. Çin yönetimi bölgenin diğer bölgelerle ve dünyayla iletişimini kesti. Sokağa çıkma yasağı ilan etti. Çinliler Urumçide Uygurların iş yerlerine saldırıp dükkanları talan etti. Yüzlerce Uygur Çinli güvenlik güçleri tarafından tutuklandı. Dış dünyayla iletişimin tamamıyla kesildiği, bağımsız kaynakların gelişmeleri teyit edemediği bölgedeki gelişmelerle ilgili olarak Çin Resmi Haber Ajansı Şinhua, onyıllardır görülmeyen ölçüde kanlı etnik çatışmaların meydana geldiği ve 156 kişinin yaşamını yitirdiği Uygur Özerk Bölgesinde polisin, 1434 kişiyi çatışmalardan sorumlu oldukları kuşkusuyla tutukladığını duyurdu. Resmi rakam 1434. Ancak Uygur Türklerinden edinilen bilgiye göre ise rakam resmi açıklanan rakamın en az 2 katı.

DUNYA SESSIZ

Katliama karşı sessizliği tercih eden dünya ise yalnızca izlemekle yetiniyor. Türkiyenin ardından, Avrupa Parlamentosu Başkanı Hans-Gert Pöttering, olaylarda protestocuların öldürülmesinden derin endişe duyduğunu belirtti. ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı da Sincanda 156 kişinin öldürülmesinden derin üzüntü duyulduğunu açıkladı. AB Dönem Başkanı İsveç ise, Çinin Uygur Özerk Bölgesindeki olaylardan derin endişe duyduğunu ve can kaybını esefle karşıladığını bildirdi. AB Dönem Başkanlığı, Uygur özerk Bölgesindeki gelişmeleri yakından takip etmeyi sürdüreceğini duyurdu.

Öldürmeye gidiyorlar

Urumçide Çinli grupların ellerinde tahta ve demir sopalarla sokağa çıktığı ve Pazar günü 156 kişinin öldüğü Halk Meydanına doğru ilerlediği belirtildi. Polis Çinli göstericileri bastırmak için gözyaşartıcı gaz kullandı. Çin kaynakları, olayların 25 Haziranda bir fabrikada çıkan kavgada 2 Uygurun öldürülmesi üzerine çıktığını belirtirken, değişik kaynaklar söz konusu olaylarda ölümlerin çok daha fazla olduğunu bildiriyor. Urumçide yüzlerce kişinin bu sabah da protesto için sokağa döküldüğü ve polisle göstericiler arasında çatışmalar çıktığı bildirildi. Yabancı haber ajansları, çoğunluğu kadın olan protestocuların önceki gün meydana gelen olaylardan dolayı yakınlarının keyfi olarak gözaltına alınmasına tepki gösterdiğini duyurdu.

----------

